# could this be a stupip question of the year??



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

can i use windex to clean the out side glass??


----------



## murcat (Jan 29, 2008)

i use windex to clean the glass but i spray it on a rag a few feet away from the tank then wipe the glass.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Its actually a very good question. I do the same as murcat


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I prefer to just use water and vinegar in a 50/50 mix... works as well as windex IMHO and is tons safer if it ever floated around the room.

If I do use windex, I spray it on the rag in another room, then walk in. Yes, I'm totally paranoid!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Number6 said:


> I prefer to just use water and vinegar in a 50/50 mix... works as well as windex IMHO and is tons safer if it ever floated around the room.
> 
> If I do use windex, I spray it on the rag in another room, then walk in. Yes, I'm totally paranoid!


Ditto the vinegar mixture! Makes quick work of most things that come out of the tank. Seems to be more streak free than the Windex.

-Ryan


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Vinigar being more acidic wil remove more of the hard water build up than windex will for sure.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Not a stupid question.I just found the best of both worlds.Windex with vinegar,no ammonia.Got it at Home Depot,works great.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks all for the reply .


----------



## Curious Jay (Feb 17, 2008)

I've used windex for years. I spray it on a rag or paper towel in another room and wipe carefully.

The real danger of using windex or other ammonia based window cleaners is over spray. People spray it right at the tank itself and end up putting ammonia directly into the water and causing a fish killing ammonia spike.

I'd never thought about the benefit of using vinegar because of the hard water stains (and the water in my city and tank is nearly practically liquid rock), I may start using it.


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

I spray it directly on the glass. Been doing it for decades. Never loss a fish to windex poisoning. Just be careful and use common sense. I probably wouldn't do it this way with an open top tank though


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, right on the glass for me too, no problems. My aunt cleans the inside of her son's tank with windex!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

No, the most stupid question I've had this week was (while at work) was - Do you need my whole ccrd # to take the payment ?

What I wanted to say was "no sir, just waive the credit card in front of the telephone receiver and I'll scan it from here.

Getting back on topic, theres nothing wrong with windex. Im sure most of us use it. just dont spray to close to the tank.[/list]


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't use Windex...I use glass cleaner that comes out in "foam" style instead of the spray liquid. It doesn't streak at all...plus I don't have to worry about the overspray into the tank. Most grocery stores carry it.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

use windex to clean the glass but i spray it on a rag a few feet away from the tank then wipe the glass.

\ya ditto (i copyed and pasted it)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I use "*Glass Plus*" because it doesn't have ammonia _or_ phosphates in it. 
As a bonus, Glass Plus is cheaper than Windex :thumb:

I (carefully/sparingly) spray it on the front glass, then use the "moistened" wipe off rag to clean the sides. 
Also, my tanks are pretty well covered, with glass tops and cutout strips along the back.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I spray it right on the glass, but I have a canopy over my tank so I don't have to worry about over spray. Every time I clean the glass I think about what could happen tho.


----------



## ubnoxus (Apr 11, 2009)

zinn250 said:


> I don't use Windex...I use glass cleaner that comes out in "foam" style instead of the spray liquid. It doesn't streak at all...plus I don't have to worry about the overspray into the tank. Most grocery stores carry it.


ditto, haven't used windex since I discovered this. 
get it at costco, 3 cans for $3.99


----------



## dirky1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I use the "natural" spray found at whole foods, and I usually spray it right onto the tank. It is made with coconut oil, vinegar, and citrus. I figure it cant be all that bad :-? I guess other than lowering the pH a fraction of a point.

Plus the citrus smell keeps my cat away from my tank  as he always climbs on top and has already fallen in twice.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i use windex, the "green" kind...its au-natural...  i spray it on a paper towel and then wipe, i never spray the tank itself.

HTH :thumb:


----------

